# Great day shooting with our Godson Conor and his brother Jonas



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It just doesn't get much better than a day out in the sun shooting slingshots with the guys.






View attachment 218474


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks fun! They are the future, thanks for bringing them up slingin!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

My younger brother of 60 yrs. has started shooting with me when he comes by several times a week. He didn't take to it a year ago when I gave him a slingshot I bought off ebay. But a couple of months ago I gave him my Pocket Predator Tac Hammer and he now carries it in his truck and brings it out with him when he gets here. We've also been sitting on the front porch with BB shooters shooting at various targets with Daisy Red BBs from Walmart. I've noticed my accuracy improving since shooting with someone else. The competition element seems to kick in. Especially since it seems he has progressed much faster than I did. I think the suggestions I've given him and his shooting only one specific slingshot has a big bearing on that.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like a fun day to me. ! :naughty:

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice :thumbsup:

Would be fun to shoot outside the house but we still have 50 cm snow and temperature -10°C.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like an awesome time!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Their is 4 young men In Conor’s family, and I’m proud to be part of their family. We have a great time shooting, at targets


----------

